# Pre-Xmas/Xmas week weather



## skiberg (Dec 8, 2017)

The more I read from reliable sources, the more certain it appears that we make break the 6 year streak of warm and poor Christmas weeks. It is loaded up and there appears to be opportunities for storms a few times p week until the end of the year. Even if we only strike gold on 50% of these, we should be in good shape for the holiday. Lets just hope we don't get an Inland runner.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2017)

Favorable snowmaking temps too.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Favorable snowmaking temps too.



Specially the middle of next week!


----------



## Higgl (Dec 8, 2017)

skiberg said:


> The more I read from reliable sources, the more certain it appears that we make break the 6 year streak of warm and poor Christmas weeks. It is loaded up and there appears to be opportunities for storms a few times p week until the end of the year. Even if we only strike gold on 50% of these, we should be in good shape for the holiday. Lets just hope we don't get an Inland runner.



Has it really been 6 years of warm christmas weeks? Last year we had the new years day storm, but I don't remember the week before it... probably means it was warm haha.


----------



## crank (Dec 17, 2017)

Last year we got a foot of snow on the Thursday between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2017)

The later part of this week is looking so-so at best. But things may call off next week.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2017)

Glenn said:


> The later part of this week is looking so-so at best. But things may call off next week.



Depends where you ski. I've put out my initial forecast blog post. Northern New Hampshire and Maine look to come out ahead.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, some good news if it snows on Christmas in the mountains!


----------



## mikec142 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ugh...planning on skiing Sugarbush and Stowe over 12/24-27.  Concerned.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 19, 2017)

Frackin Inland Runners!


----------



## slatham (Dec 20, 2017)

Forecast for Friday/Saturday colder than what yeggous posted from yesterday. Even SoVT could be looking at 4-6"+ before change over Saturday morning. Then it will in fact experience non-frozen, but it will be cold and quick. Net gainer north of I-90.

Then we await a Christmas miracle? Euro is now optimistic, 2 runs in row. Still 5 days out though.

And yes I would say the last 5 Christmas breaks have experienced unfavorable weather at some point, even those that had good starts. Last year there was non-frozen precip and warmth leading up to the holiday's before cold and snowmaking made it OK and then the Thursday storm made it good.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 21, 2017)

now i'm seeing like 10 inches for so vt before the freezing rain kicks in overnight.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2017)

NWS Albany is calling for 3-6 in SoVT with some isolated areas seeing 8" of snow. This is based on the 6:15AM Forecast Discussion. One thing to be mindful of on Saturday is the icing. They're now saying SoVT 1/10" to .25" of icing before it changes to rain. Could make driving a challenge and certainly would have and effect on lift ops. 

Not much info right now on the Christmas storm. Looks like they're waiting for the Euro and the GFS to come into better agreement.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 21, 2017)

OK.  I was getting a bit excited.  8'' then.  Should cover alot of the rocks and such with that coating of ice/rain on top.  

and then hold your breff for The 'Festivus Miracle Storm'.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2017)

I think we're all excited for two potential storms close together!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2017)

About 1.5" on the ground so far in SoVT. Should start picking up soon. 

Heading to the mountain in a bit...


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 22, 2017)

14 degrees, 8" of snow and it's still coming down at 10 PM on Friday night here at the base of Mt Ellen


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 22, 2017)

Pokes with two shots: Christmas and next Friday. Cold air looks like it'll set up after this weekend and stay put for a little while.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 23, 2017)

NWS Albany has put up maps on their winter weather page showing 8" of snow from tomorrow night into Christmas Day.  That should help negate the freezing rain that's falling right now.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 23, 2017)

its good base building....


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Oct 28, 2020)

I am writing to you from 2020. And we should have a warm Christmas again, for several years in a row. Tired, to be honest. And this situation scares me. I hope someday a cold Christmas with snow and blizzard will return


----------

